# Win XP, Win 2000 oder Win 98 ?



## pauschpage (25. Mai 2002)

Welches der Betriebsysteme ist für euch am Besten ??

WIN XP,  Win 2000,  Win 98

Win XP Benutzer: Hat es bei euch auch so viele Fehler mit .cab Datein ?? Bei mir kommen öfters bei Programm-Installationen die MEldung: Es würde eine beschädigte .cab Datei gefunden

Ist das Internet bei euch auch viel langsamer geworden ?


----------



## Kenny (26. Mai 2002)

nee, also habs seit ca. 24 std. und läuft problemlos,
is halt n bischen arbeit, das konfigurieren aber ansonsten.... 
aber, trotz antispy werden daten an microsoft versand, habs jetzt mit einer firewall blockiert, benutze zone alarm, wenn jemand ne bessere umsonst firewall hat bitte posten, thx
mfg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Mai 2002)

Du solltest auf jedenfall XP nehmen. Es ist einfach merkbar eine Generation weiter.
Fehler mit Cab Dateien habe ich nicht, obwohl ich XP schon seit ein Paar Monaten drauf habe. Das System läuft perfekt. Schnell, Stabil, cool.
Die Bandbreitenbeschränkung kannst du mit XPAntispy aufheben.
Alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden mit XP. Die Jungs haben echt mal was neues, gutes fabriziert.
Und wieso willst du einen Vorgänger (2000) nehmen?


----------



## lexi (26. Mai 2002)

2000 ist kein vorgänger von XP sondern der Nachfolger von NT 4.0. XP ist der Nachfolger von ME.
XP ist mir zu bunt und verspielt, ich hab 2000 laufen..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Mai 2002)

> 2000 ist kein vorgänger von XP sondern der Nachfolger von NT 4.0. XP ist der Nachfolger von ME.



Völliger Hirnstuhl, Entschuldigung.

XP Professional ist der direkte Nachfolger von 2000.
XP Home hat die gleichen Funktionen wie 2000 nur nicht die Serverdinge und Medienunterstützung wie ME.
XP kann NTFS! Wendet sich also von der billig Line (98 ME) ab.


----------



## Naj-Zero (26. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Und wieso willst du einen Vorgänger (2000) nehmen? *


Weil Vorgänger meist viel ausgereifter sind und keine Kinderkrankheiten haben.
Nochdazu kann es passieren, das alte Hard-/Software nicht mit neueren Versionen laufen.

Naj-Zero


----------



## lexi (27. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *
> 
> Völliger Hirnstuhl, Entschuldigung.
> ...



Völliger Hirnstuhl, Entschuldigung.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2002)

Windows XP ist das Betriebssystem, was eigentlich Windows 2000 schon hätte werden sollen.
Nämlich die Zusammenführung der Win-9x-Serie und der NT-Serie.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Mai 2002)

Stimmt schon, Win XP ist die Zusammenführung. Aber XP Prof. ist direkter Nachfolger von NT bzw. 2000 und XP Home von der 9X Linie.
XP Prof ist genau das Gleiche wie XP Home nur mit dem Unterschied, dass in der Prof Netzwerk und Administrationstools enthalten sind wie früher in 2000 und NT.


----------



## ERkann (28. Mai 2002)

Also bevor du XP Home nimmst nimm lieber 2000, bevor du 2000 nimmst nimm besser XP Pro. für XP gibt es schon genügend Updates, nur leider habe ich dir erfahrung gemacht "je länger es installiert ist dest langsammer wird es". ja ja ist das bei jedem system so, nur nicht nach 2 Monaten ohne zusätzliche Installationen.


Gruß
Ich kanns noch


----------



## Eyewitness (28. Mai 2002)

Langsamer wurde mein XP Prof. nicht. Allerdings sind die Kernelzugriffzeiten massiv gestiegen, was das Spielen so gut wie unmöglich macht, denn mit einer Kernelauslastung von 100% hilft einem auch der beste Rechner nicht mehr. 
Liegt allerdings daran, daß ich immer ein Filesharing Tool nebenher laufen habe.

Allgemein würde ich keine so großen Unterschiede zwischen XP Prof und Win2k Prof festlegen wollen. Die beiden unterscheiden sich derzeit nur in Kleinigkeiten und lassen sich fast beliebig miteinander austauschen. Wenn Du Hause nur hier und da mal ein paar Anwendungen benutzt oder spielst und im Internet surfst, kann es Dir eigentlich schnurzpiep sein, ob es XP oder 2K ist. 

Nur auf sowas wie WinME würd ich niemals nicht zurückgreifen. Da steckt mir noch zuviel Win95 Wurm drin.


----------



## nils11 (28. Mai 2002)

*win 2000...*

nimm win 2000. ist schneller und stabiler als xp. außerdem hast du dann ein fehlerfreies bestriebssystem, dass nicht so viele fehler wie xp produziert.
und die neue oberfläche kannst du dir auch runterladen. außerdem wird win xp nach 4 wochen ziemlich lahm. vor allem beim shutdown. ich muss das jedesmal ertragen, wenn das teil fast 2 minuetn zum runterfahren braucht.


----------



## Freaky (29. Mai 2002)

naja würde zu win2000 raten ist das beste os von window$ !!!!


so long 
Freaky





ps: der 2. banner ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## RedZack (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ERkann _
> *Also bevor du XP Home nimmst nimm lieber 2000, bevor du 2000 nimmst nimm besser XP Pro. für XP gibt es schon genügend Updates, nur leider habe ich dir erfahrung gemacht "je länger es installiert ist dest langsammer wird es". ja ja ist das bei jedem system so, nur nicht nach 2 Monaten ohne zusätzliche Installationen.
> 
> 
> ...



*QUERBALKENMACHER!!!  plöde Signatur!*


----------



## Eyewitness (30. Mai 2002)

Dieses Posting muß man wohl nicht verstehen....


----------



## RedZack (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Dieses Posting muß man wohl nicht verstehen.... *




Ne "müssen" tust du erstmal garnichts - genauso wie es nicht sein muss das jemand einen so breiten Banner in seine Signatur einbindet das es unter einer normalen Auflösung Querbalken gibt.


----------



## Eyewitness (30. Mai 2002)

Na das kann man dann doch auch direkt im ersten Posting so vernünftig schreiben, daß es nicht vollkommen wirr wirkt, sondern eine höfliche Aufforderung beinhaltet, doch seine Signatur etwas anzupassen. Das kommt mit Sicherheit besser an als Dein erstes Posting.


----------



## RedZack (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Na das kann man dann doch auch direkt im ersten Posting so vernünftig schreiben, daß es nicht vollkommen wirr wirkt, sondern eine höfliche Aufforderung beinhaltet, doch seine Signatur etwas anzupassen. Das kommt mit Sicherheit besser an als Dein erstes Posting.  *



Ich mag mein Posting


----------



## sphinxkewl (31. Mai 2002)

Also mal wieder zum Thema: mein XP Home läuft jetzt seit 3 Monaten 100%ig stabil, ohne einmal formatieren oder Systemwiedeherstellung etc. ! Mein 2k Pro lief vielleicht 1 Monat stabil und ist dann so richtig abgeschmiert.
Ist halt auch ne Sache der Hardware. Wenn sie ziemlich neu und schnell  is, dann kann man echt problemlos XP (inkl. XPAntiSpy  ) fahren. 

Probleme mit .cab Dateien hatte ich noch nie. Und wer sagt "XP is mir zu bunt": totale Kagge! Man kann auch wieder das klassische Windowsdesign wählen...


----------



## dennislassiter (4. August 2003)

XP ist ein Nachvolger von NT und 2000.
XP hat die Version NT 5.1
2000 hat die Version NT 5.0


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. August 2003)

.. und so möge er in Frieden ruhen, dieser Thread, der schon mehr als
1 Jahr ruhen durfte. 

closed


----------

